
The NYC Marriage Index: Searchable database of NYC marriage licenses, 1950-1995 - danso
https://www.nycmarriageindex.com/
======
Asparagirl
Hi, I'm the woman who sued the city, liberated this data, and created this
website. Feel free to ask me anything. :-)

